# 1986 Nissan Maxima code 31



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi I have a 1986 Nissan Maxima sedan 6 Cylinders 3.0L FI that tells me the ECU gives a code 31 that means the ECU input signal is beyond normal range what can cause this.


----------

